# ford 9n drawbar question(s)... help?



## garyfromhudson (Aug 9, 2010)

I've no farming experience, but picked up a decent ford 9n,,,, the folks own 16 acres "up north" in the woods. I did the brakes, put on the grill guard,,, floorboards, etc....... had a blade, bought a scraper..... my question is with the drawbar. I've asked around and people say with a load, the drawbar won't spin. I don't see why not. I'll be pulling a trailer and doing some logging.... I'm looking for a triangle 3 point drawbar,,, you know what I mean? You can buy aftermarket "triangles",,, but I see also adding a "draw Bar "A" Frame" to the standard one piece drawbar..... would that be best? Just 2 bolts to keep it from spinning seems a bit weak... The 8N has that extra stabilizer bar underneath,,,, my 9N doesn't have one,,, don't know that it can?? Suggestions or experienced thoughts appreciated!!!! gary


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No experience with the 9N but still wanted to welcome you aboard. Plenty of others here to fill you in though on your 3 point.


----------



## garyfromhudson (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess not........ :/


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Gary, I think some pictures might help out. We have a lot of very knowledgable folks on here, I just feel that maybe folks cannot visualize what you're seeing here.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

garyfromhudson said:


> I guess not........ :/


You can buy a drawbar and a stay at TSC..Cheap..


----------



## jackietreehorn (Jun 25, 2010)

Here's a drawbar lock at TSC:

Drawbar Lock, Cat. 1 - 1000786 | Tractor Supply Company

I've pulled a trailer with my 8N with just the drawbar and 2" ball and didn't have a problem... but it wasn't a trailer full of logs and i didn't tow it very far... 

here's the TSC lock in action (not on an 8N, but you get the idea) Northern Tool has one as well, different style though, for $20, maybe not a bad way to go, Good Luck!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

This looks like it's part of the 3 point lower arms? I always invisioned the draw bar as like the stinger on a car hitch.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

tractor beam said:


> This looks like it's part of the 3 point lower arms? I always invisioned the draw bar as like the stinger on a car hitch.


The 8N had the swinging drawbar..The 9N does not have the mounting holes underneath..


----------



## WasteManagement (Jan 3, 2011)

I would weld a 2'' square stock to the top of the scraper blade to use a Reese hitch, then you wouldn't need to disconnect from the blade.


----------

